
Vbcc is a highly optimizing portable and retargetable ISO C compiler - doener
http://sun.hasenbraten.de/vbcc/
======
hyc_symas
Amazing that folks are still developing for the Atari ST, I miss those days on
mine.

Surprised they haven't done an ARM backend yet. I wonder if this is a suitable
base for a no-undefined-behavior compiler.

